

Uber sued again over tip-skimming, case could go national - curtwoodward
http://www.boston.com/news/2013/08/28/boston-ems-radio-traffic-offers-inside-look-response-boston-marathon-bombings/h9olxifYE0FCKFYL2mvdnJ/story.html

======
yebyen
This is a bad link. It takes you to "Boston EMS radio traffic offers inside
look at response to Boston Marathon bombings"

The correct link appears to be [http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2013/08/28/uber-
sued-again-ove...](http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2013/08/28/uber-sued-again-
over-tip-skimming-claims-case-could-go-national/)

